# What is keeping you from going insane waiting for this game?



## jumpman (Jul 16, 2019)

We have been waiting for a new mainline Animal Crossing game for  years now and I know a mere few more months to wait is not all that bad but it feels so far away.

What are you doing to keep yourself occupied  video game wise?


I have a backlog of switch games i still need to complete like Breath of the Wild and I have also got back into New Leaf recently


----------



## Boccages (Jul 17, 2019)

Drawing my favorite characters. Click on the link in my signature to take a look...


----------



## Hat' (Jul 17, 2019)

I am completely freaking out to be honest, but I don't have any other choice but to wait... so that's what I do.
I don't have the switch because I'm waiting for ACNH, but I play on my computer, Minecraft with friends or Smite, things like that.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jul 17, 2019)

I truly suggest you guys try Drahon Quest Builders 2 to scratch the AC itch. It has a lot of similarities (there's kind of even a town tree to grow!) I've been having so much fun with it and I definitely recommend it to you if you're going crazy waiting for New Horizons. I know I was, until this game came along!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dragon*


----------



## jeni (Jul 17, 2019)

Thankfully I've been too busy to think about it all the time, which means every now and then I'll remember there's a new game coming out and get excited like it's the first time I've heard about it hahA 

In those moments I usually hang out on here and/or rewatch the trailer/gameplay to vicariously satisfy my needs by watching someone else play lmao


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2019)

I typically don't get hyped for things, so I'm coping just fine.

I have a backlog of games I'm currently working through and a parasitology thesis due sometime spring 2020 so it's going to be an easy wait. In fact time is probably going to go too fast.


----------



## kemdi (Jul 17, 2019)

Tina said:


> I typically don't get hyped for things, so I'm coping just fine.
> 
> I have a backlog of games I'm currently working through and a parasitology thesis due sometime spring 2020 so it's going to be an easy wait. In fact time is probably going to go too fast.



Same here. Got a backlog of games, and life in general is taking up plenty of my time as well, so more than enough to keep me occupied. Time is flying pretty quickly.


----------



## Chouchou (Jul 17, 2019)

Honestly i'm super calm because I know what is coming and when it's coming. So it's easy for me to wait now.


----------



## Starrynight44 (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm actually alright i usually can't stop thinking about it when i'm hyped for something it might be because i'm busy with other stuff, Like the final splatfest and Project Diva for switch is probably coming out before it so i'm okay.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2019)

Tina said:


> I typically don't get hyped for things, so I'm coping just fine.
> 
> I have a backlog of games I'm currently working through and a parasitology thesis due sometime spring 2020 so it's going to be an easy wait. In fact time is probably going to go too fast.



Yeah, this is the same for me pretty much.  I also don't really get hyped for games and I have several things I'm working on this summer already before I go back to school for one last year.  I also don't have a Switch yet, so there's going to be a backlog of other games I want to play before ACNH is released.


----------



## LokiBoy (Jul 17, 2019)

I joined the official discord for Animal Crossing and I basically check the Reddit feed every now and then. I honestly cant wait for this game to be released though. I have collected nearly the entire collection of amiibo cards. Just need to collect a few here and there. I will probably start trading in the trading forum soon to actually complete all 4 series.


----------



## Hales (Jul 17, 2019)

To scratch that animal crossing itch I have gotten back into AC:NL and have joined this board! Eventually the new pokemon sword will come out and that will take my attention for awhile


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 17, 2019)

Still have college stuff to deal with that?s for sure. And with ACNL still on my 3ds, it?s enough to occupy me until the release. And when I got the time to draw, I do it along with making stock icons for villagers.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 17, 2019)

Drawing and writing mostly. school will be a good distraction from the wait but thats the only time i’ll ever be thankful for school. Pokemon swsh releases soonish so that’ll keep me occupied as well


----------



## Ayla (Jul 17, 2019)

I've been playing Garden Paws here lately on the PC. It's suppose to be coming to the switch around Christmas time, but for right now it's in the steam store. Super cute little game.


----------



## Hal (Jul 17, 2019)

I've become addicted to Final Fantasy(specifically Final Fantasy XIV). I've also recently been drawing a lot more.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 17, 2019)

I've got a lot of other games to play in the meantime, plus finally finish my ACNL town in the meantime so it's not like I've got nothing AC related to do. Not to mention other hobbies and study to do


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 18, 2019)

The lack of news related to the game and just school and life right  now has kept me distracted the past few weeks.

I've barely had any time to play new leaf. I'm actually kinda worried I wont be able to dedicate the time to enjoy new horizons.


----------



## Nodokana (Jul 18, 2019)

I have 5 towns in total and only one is fully complete. I'm trying to complete my other 4 towns as much as possible before the release.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 18, 2019)

I'm not obsessed for one, and still lack a switch for another


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2019)

Hal said:


> I've become addicted to Final Fantasy(specifically Final Fantasy XIV). I've also recently been drawing a lot more.



XIV is a time suck. I lose so many hours a day to this game. Literally in a dungeon queue at the moment.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 18, 2019)

Life. Work a full time career 5 days a week, and hit the gym 5 days a week. Days are flying for me, and fly even faster when I get a project at work with a deadline.


----------



## Boccages (Jul 18, 2019)

Hales said:


> To scratch that animal crossing itch I have gotten back into AC:NL and have joined this board! Eventually the new pokemon sword will come out and that will take my attention for awhile



Well, welcome to this community ! I enjoy seeing new faces.


----------



## dumplen (Jul 19, 2019)

*ab-so-lutely nothing*


----------



## Junkrat (Jul 19, 2019)

I've restarted my new leaf town and I've been playing a lot of overwatch as well. Thats about it.


----------



## Khaelis (Jul 19, 2019)

MMORPGs, ACNL, Terraria and Stardew Valley.


----------



## Dim (Jul 19, 2019)

Smash Bros. Ultimate


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2019)

Playing other games I really enjoy, like SMO, 3D World, Twilight Princess, Pokemon, etc. I'm not hyped enough for New Horizons to want it really badly, so waiting for it isn't a big deal to me right now.


----------



## Speeny (Jul 20, 2019)

Just playing other games & getting through my Anime backlog. The wait will fly by.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 22, 2019)

I've been pretty busy catching up on PS4 titles that I haven't been able to play since I sold my unit 4 years ago, so yeah, that's a lot and I'm not even sure if I'd be able to finish them by the time March 2020 comes. As for my Switch, I've only been playing Breath of the Wild and Splatoon (Salmon Run) with my girlfriend on random/free days. Still a lot of games to keep me preoccupied.


----------



## Melyora (Jul 22, 2019)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> I truly suggest you guys try Drahon Quest Builders 2 to scratch the AC itch. It has a lot of similarities (there's kind of even a town tree to grow!) I've been having so much fun with it and I definitely recommend it to you if you're going crazy waiting for New Horizons. I know I was, until this game came along!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Dragon*



Same here, this game has me so addicted, will probably keep me going for some time hahahaha =D


----------



## Nix (Jul 22, 2019)

I bought myself a Merengue pin to keep me company while I wait.  It helped.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 27, 2019)

I've got plenty of other backlog games.


----------



## pinkfawn (Jul 28, 2019)

School was keeping me busy but now I'm finishing my semester and the classes I need aren't offered again until next Fall... after the game has been released haha.

Hopefully I'll be getting a new job that I enjoy more soon so that should keep me busy. I have a huge backlog of games I need to finish too, but I'm never finding any time for it anymore.


----------



## Onyx (Jul 29, 2019)

Just working on my NL town! I'm afraid the forums will die out when NH comes out so I'm kind of frantically trying to get all my trades in before march lol


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 29, 2019)

I don't think it will die 

I hope


----------



## Mythic Diamond (Jul 29, 2019)

I have been playing farm together on switch and I also have other games that I haven't finished as well.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Jul 29, 2019)

jumpman said:


> We have been waiting for a new mainline Animal Crossing game for  years now and I know a mere few more months to wait is not all that bad but it feels so far away.
> 
> What are you doing to keep yourself occupied  video game wise?
> 
> ...



Professor Layton games, and I still am playing Lady Layton. It's not as good as the original series, but it's still getting me interested. Not a total let down. I'm playing Detective Pikachu. When I watched the movie in the Cinemas, I had this weird notion:


*What if Sherl the talking dog is somehow connected to Hershel Layton? What if he's Sherl?What if just like Detective Pikachu, Sherl has amnesia because he's stuck inside a human?*


Now this notion isn't based purely because it's similar to the Professor's name. It's because of Pikachu... 



Spoiler



is actually Tim's father inside of his body.


----------



## TSquared (Jul 29, 2019)

Definitely going through my log of old (and new) games, while simultaneously trying to build up another ACNL town in the meantime. Between that and real life, I can't imagine the wait will be quite as terrible (especially with a release date to look forward to!).


----------



## Melodie (Jul 29, 2019)

I have so much stuff to do that I don't even think about NH that much tbh.


----------



## OakOwl (Aug 2, 2019)

Stardew Valley, Slime Rancher, and ACPC. Stardew Valley has a bit of a similar feel to it, with making friends with the locals, upgrading your house, and completing small tasks like deliveries. Slime Rancher is calming. ACPC is good at keeping me busy, which may not feel like Animal Crossing, but it keeps hype from bugging me.


----------



## Envy (Aug 2, 2019)

TBH, the game hardly enters my mind from day to day. I'm sure the hype will ramp up shortly before it's released, that typically happens with any game for me. However, I'm afraid my hype for the game will probably never be super high. I was super hyped for Animal Crossing New Leaf and it turned out to be an excellent game, but... I'm afraid that even when you have such a solid entry as New Leaf, I still lose interest in the game pretty quickly. I don't know how long I played New Leaf before putting it down, but I know it was probably a few months at most. =(


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2019)

nothing. the slow onset of insanity is coming


----------



## Boccages (Aug 2, 2019)

Mortal Kombat 11. Beheading people.


----------



## Dude.. (Aug 2, 2019)

i don't really think of it too much. when i found out nh was on its way, it was more like "oh thats cool. hope they do well" but i don't hype for games anymore. guess it reminded me of how i never had a decked out town before, so can't say it didn't have an effect lol


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 3, 2019)

The typical everyday life keeps me sane. I mean, I'm hyped for that game, but then again not that much
that I would lose my mind because of the waiting.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm pretty patient and want them to take all the time in the world to get it perfect so it doesn't bother me too much, that said I'm keeping occupied with the sims 3, minecraft letsplays, and some good old fashioned books.


----------



## Eevees (Aug 4, 2019)

I have gotten a switch recently and also got a ds back recently! So I started my town anew so to speak, I also picked up Pocket Camp.


----------



## Es0teric (Aug 4, 2019)

The only thing keeping me sane is being able to play ACNL!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 4, 2019)

I've started playing up New Leaf again


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Aug 6, 2019)

I personally have been playing through Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town & Harvest Moon DS Cute as well as Dragon Quest Builders 2. They've been the only thing keeping me sane for now as I wait for ACNH, SoS: Return to Mineral Town, and Rune Factory 4 Special/Rune Factory 5.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 6, 2019)

The mountain of games coming out between now and March 20th, including but not limited to: Astral Chain, Link's Awakening, Dragon Quest XI, Luigi's Mansion 3, Pokemon Sword, Trials of Mana, etc. 

Plus I have some books to read, and I work a ton. Time's just flying by, and I go most days without thinking of the game.


----------



## sandrabug (Aug 6, 2019)

Playing New Leaf on my 3ds & Overcooked 2 on my switch but I can wait until March, gives me time to make my town of Ohana beautiful or at least try anyway. I don't time travel because I want to do it the hard way obviously


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 6, 2019)

A lot of it has to do with the fact that I still don't have a Switch yet, honestly.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 6, 2019)

I do not own a switch so now worries


----------



## Rose (Aug 7, 2019)

Stardew Valley, of course! Very easy to relax and sink some serious hours in that game.


----------



## Beanz (Aug 7, 2019)

I want NH soo baddd rn but I’m working on my new leaf town. I wanna get all the public works projects I want and make my town beautiful. I wanna spend as much time with ACNL before ACNH comes out because I think once I play NH i’ll become bored of NL even though I don’t plan on totally abandoning my town.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Aug 7, 2019)

Basically just killing time until Borderlands 3 drops next month. That'll keep me occupied until March.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 7, 2019)

Rose said:


> Stardew Valley, of course! Very easy to relax and sink some serious hours in that game.



And it's getting a new update soonish!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Aug 7, 2019)

Pocket Camp and in a few months, Pokemon Sword. I think between those two games I should be good and occupied until it comes out.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Oct 22, 2019)

omg im dying of anticipation lol but i dont have enough bell$$$ for a switch yet lolo so i am just suffering in wait


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 22, 2019)

Coming here and talking about possibilities.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm running out of things to do, but hopefully I'll get my new game here in a few weeks, but for now, I'm just browsing and posting here on TBT and playing my Let's Go Eevee game again and going through the story one more time. Another than that, not much else. :/


----------



## Corrie (Oct 22, 2019)

I try not to think about it. Then time will pass and the release date will seemingly pop out of nowhere


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 22, 2019)

I've been busy playing Farm Together on the Switch.   The Halloween Event starts in a few days and I'm looking forward to unlocking new decorations for my Farm.


----------



## Chocolaccino (Oct 22, 2019)

Playing Animal Crossing for the GameCube!


----------



## Blueskyy (Oct 23, 2019)

Reassuring myself that my $60 contact rebate has to eventually arrive before the release of the game. Playing New Leaf.

Edit: The rebate is paid and arriving within a month. It will be used to purchase this game!


----------



## Circus (Oct 23, 2019)

School. I'm actually kind of enjoying it, and it's going by fast.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sneazzy95 said:


> Personally I lost hope, I don't know if it'll be released soon or never



It's coming out March 20, 2020.


----------



## StephOnACNL (Oct 23, 2019)

I’m focused on my New Leaf town. I already know I won’t be playing it much when New Horizons is released so I’m going to spend the next 5 months upgrading and decorating the houses of my other players, decorating my town, getting my favorite villagers and getting their pictures, and hopefully completing as much in the game as I possibly can. I’ve reset three times now, the most recent was in August and things are moving along VERY quickly! I’ve  pretty much moved over on to my Switch. The only game I play on 3ds is ACNL. Once New Horizons comes out, if I only check up on my town every couple months, I want to feel a sense of fondness and completion for my town. Like I’ve done everything I can and wanted to do.


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 23, 2019)

I'll just be doing my normal routine, really. Although NL has been out for ages and I'm not particularly active on the game anymore, I'm still active on the forums and I like discussing NL and now NH coming up. That helps with getting me hyped up about it! I wasn't part of the forums pre-acnl so I couldn't partake in the discussions and predictions for the game. But I'm glad to be part of the NH discussions! The wait isn't actually too terrible for me. I have tons of other games to play to pass the time.


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 24, 2019)

Playing New Leaf has helped me as well as posting about the Animal Crossing Games on TBT.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 24, 2019)

nothing. im going insane.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Oct 25, 2019)

namiieco said:


> nothing. im going insane.



same


----------



## lexy_ (Oct 25, 2019)

returnofsaturn said:


> same



same and same 
but I will watch some let's play on youtube like luigi mansion 3 or pokemon sword amd shield so I am not that bored anymore.


----------



## isabll (Oct 26, 2019)

namiieco said:


> nothing. im going insane.



True. I even DREAM about ACNH in my sleep and get disappointed when I wake up and realize none of it was true. I just hope we'll get some new info soon because I'm starving.


----------



## Mint (Oct 27, 2019)

Work. It takes up a lot of my time and is a great distraction.


----------



## pinkfawn (Oct 30, 2019)

Unfortunately my answer is work, otherwise I'd have nothing that is keeping me from going insane. The holidays at work are super fast paced so Christmas will be here and gone before I know it. After that, it's only two months until my birthday and then once that happens, just a month left to go for Animal Crossing.


----------



## John Wick (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm really looking forward to it.
I haven't played any game in over a year, so I'm looking forward to buying my first switch with New Horizons.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 31, 2019)

I currently play Elders Scroll V: Skyrim on the Nintendo Switch. It's a black hole that has sucked me in and I can't see the outside anymore.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 31, 2019)

New leaf and smash ultimate. I only went back to regular playing new leaf after preordering new horizons. I'm so hyped about it, I'm going insane.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 4, 2019)

I haven't played New Leaf in a while actually, just seemed to have got bored of it. 
I've been enjoying playing Pocket Camp everyday now and I hope that the new game contains a lot of the features from the app.


----------



## tanisha23 (Nov 4, 2019)

At first I was playing NL, but with that and constant YouTube recommendations reminding me that it’s still a little ways to go, I decided to stop playing until like around December. I guess I don’t want the constant reminder that I can’t play it for month. Not to mention, I don’t want to tier myself out from it. I like think about it here and there though, hence why I’m on the forums now.


----------



## Chynna (Nov 6, 2019)

Just been playing Stardew Valley, Zelda Breath of the Wild and Luigi Mansion 3 while I wait. I also restarted new leaf and have been playing acpc as well.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 6, 2019)

Playing other games, hobbies, and trading in New Leaf.
It is nice to pick up the game when I have the chance or reason. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mystic Moon said:


> Just been playing Stardew Valley, Zelda Breath of the Wild and Luigi Mansion 3 while I wait. I also restarted new leaf and have been playing acpc as well.



Same! I have been on a big Stardew kick as of late. I am excited for the upcoming update!


----------



## John Wick (Nov 6, 2019)

I no longer have a DS or any games, so coming here and talking about NH helps stave off the insanity. ^_^


----------



## Nougat (Nov 6, 2019)

Trying to "finish" my town in New Leaf! I don't want to just abandon it when the new game comes out, so I'd like to leave it in a state where I'm pretty happy with how it turned out and it doesn't really need much upgrading anymore.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Nov 6, 2019)

for me pokemon and luigis mansion 3 have been helping, and if im really wanting to play AC NH i start watching AC videos


----------



## jefflomacy (Nov 6, 2019)

I would argue that it is bold of you to assume that the wait for this game is not killing me slowly.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Nov 7, 2019)

Switched up a few things and now I'm once again playing Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp. Also, in about one week I'll be playing Pok?mon Sword, so between those two games, I'm all set until Animal Crossing: New Horizons is out. ^-^


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 9, 2019)

The wait is slowly killing me. I am *hyped* as heck! But as of late I've been playing a few indie games. Various hobbies and work also keeps me busy, so I should be pretty good until New Horizons is out! I really can't wait ;u;


----------



## Lynnea (Nov 9, 2019)

Just playing New Leaf while waiting. Other than that, literally nothing.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 9, 2019)

I have no ds and no games.
I am SO bored.

Four months to go.
Tis torture!


----------



## Cheybunny (Nov 9, 2019)

Playing New Leaf, Skyrim, going to play Happy Home Designer sometime soon again, Story of Seasons, Harvest Moon, listening to music, talking to friends. I have a lot of outlets, but I am missing it so badly.


----------



## isabll (Nov 10, 2019)

I thought I'd kind of forget about it until March with uni and tutoring but NOPE, still thinking about it daily! My brother and I are getting the new Pok?mon game together next week so I hope that'll help lol.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 10, 2019)

I simply just play New Leaf, HHD, Pocket Camp, and other games regularly until i forget that the release date is passed lol


----------



## Candy83 (Nov 10, 2019)

jumpman said:


> *What is keeping you from going insane waiting for this game?*



Skepticism.

I don?t know if I will like ?New Horizons? in a way that is good enough for how much I love ?New Leaf.?

We all don?t handle playing the same.

I like control. In ?New Leaf,? I have a lot of _control_. This includes control with the saves.

Some of what I came across, from the June and September 2019 previews, and the talk of other possible features in ?New Horizons,? calmed down the anticipation and expectation of wanting so badly the release of ?New Horizons.? (For example: I don?t know if I really want to build so many things.)

In the meantime, I am still playing ?New Leaf??being creative with development of at least one town. So, ?New Horizons? is not that much on my mind. I also pass the time, in entertainment, being glad summer ended so the new fall television season commenced, in September, and I get to enjoy first-run broadcasts of series I appreciate.

March 2020 will come soon than some people think. The broadcast networks? television season does not end until May. In between now, here in November 2019, and March 2020, I am looking forward to the holiday seasons while continuing with ?New Leaf.?

I do hope we get another preview, from Nintendo, perhaps in December 2019. I posted, somewhere, that I had a feeling Nintendo planned three-month increments of previewing ?New Leaf?: June 2019, September 2019, and December 2019. And, perhaps, we can add [early-] March 2020.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 10, 2019)

Appreciating the fact that they are delaying the game to bring us a complete game rather than a rushed release with many cut features unlike another game coming out pretty soon.


----------



## ivanfox13 (Nov 10, 2019)

I took a couple year break from animal crossing after completing newleaf as much as I cold. A few months after they did the announcement I decided to start a new town in New Leaf to get me in the Animal crossing mood again. Also I found this website which helps a lot because none of my friends play animal crossing lol.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 10, 2019)

Help, waiting for new horizons to release is killing me. I need help. I am dying of dehydration. I need a hero.


----------



## Dacroze (Nov 13, 2019)

Focusing on Uni, the semester ends at the end of March. Whenever I need my dose of AC and there are no news I just go on here and read a bit. That's how I've been doing it since 2018, afterall the anticipation for a new AC at the beginning of September 2018 made me register here in the first place.


----------



## Azrael (Nov 14, 2019)

I work retail. So the holiday season is keeping me pretty busy. 

The events on the forum are helping as well. Have fun with the Halloween event. Here’s to hoping for a mini pokemon event soon!

Also I picked up Death Stranding. That’s all I’ve been playing lately lol. Before that game came out all I did was play Overwatch. Hopefully Death Stranding will keep me occupied long enough! 

With Disney+ being out now, my fianc? and I will probably be spending time together watching movies he/we haven’t seen! He hasn’t seen Wall-e or Up! And I love both of those movies!


----------



## Zura (Nov 14, 2019)

I have been playing ACNL again and I don't really have Animal Crossing addiction. I can wait forever


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 14, 2019)

I've been really preoccupied with school lately. Plus I've had other recent games on my mind, like Pokemon SwSh and Luigis Mansion 3. Sometimes I almost forget that there even is a new Animal Crossing game coming out lol


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 14, 2019)

Azrael said:


> I work retail. So the holiday season is keeping me pretty busy.
> 
> Also I picked up Death Stranding. That’s all I’ve been playing lately lol. Before that game came out all I did was play Overwatch. Hopefully Death Stranding will keep me occupied long enough!



Oh goodness, you are in my thoughts for Black Friday... I wish you luck.
That game might honestly keep you busy until then. From what I saw it was so long!


----------



## Azrael (Nov 14, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> Oh goodness, you are in my thoughts for Black Friday... I wish you luck.
> That game might honestly keep you busy until then. From what I saw it was so long!



Thank you! I need all the prayers I can get! Things cool down a little after Black Friday but leading up to the day and the day of are rough! People can be so mean this time of year! D:

Death Stranding has been amazing so far. I highly recommend it!


----------



## MBaku (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm in grad school right now, so I have a ton of other things on my plate! But I recently just got back into New Leaf so I'm excited to see what happens next. I don't have a Switch yet but I'll probably get one just for this!


----------



## RainbowGrace (Nov 16, 2019)

I'd like to say I'm finishing my NL town at last, but honestly, I've been so busy with life that I've barely had time to think about any AC games. I just check in here when I can and get hyped when there's official news, since it's all I can do!


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 18, 2019)

Life. Like full career, friends and family, gym, and more.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 18, 2019)

Three more months of a gameless existence for me.


----------



## StephOnACNL (Nov 19, 2019)

I’ve been watching the YouTube videos of content creators who only create videos on Animal Crossing. Two of my favorites are Crossing Channel, Mayor Mori, and ChuyPlaysNintendo. They all upload multiple times a week. Chuy also has a podcast centered around AC as well. I also follow a NH update account on Instagram. It’s nice to have people to interact with who are just as obsessed with this game.

Recently I started playing Dragon Quest Builders 2. It’s nothing like AC, but it does have that same leisurely feel to it as I build stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I?ve been watching the YouTube videos of content creators who only create videos on Animal Crossing. Two of my favorites are Crossing Channel, Mayor Mori, and ChuyPlaysNintendo. They all upload multiple times a week. Chuy also has a podcast centered around AC as well. I also follow a NH update account on Instagram. It?s nice to have people to interact with who are just as obsessed with this game.

Recently I started playing Dragon Quest Builders 2. It?s nothing like AC, but it does have that same leisurely feel to it as I build stuff.


----------



## Chouchou (Nov 19, 2019)

Playing Planet Zoo and Pokemon Shield. 
Focus on work. 

I took 2 weeks off from work when ACNH hits us so I have time to play. It's only 3,5 months now and it will be here before we realise.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 19, 2019)

It's almost december.
Then we only have to wait THREE MORE months. O_O


----------



## isabll (Nov 20, 2019)

I'd just like to update you all and saying that playing Pok?mon and reading loads of books is helping a lot. Now I barely think about ACNH and I think it's a good thing, the wait was wearing me out lol.


----------



## Halima (Dec 9, 2019)

Hmmm probably the fact that I should be revising for my exams as I have my final ones in May/June. I plan on playing ACNH for the WHOLE summer ((


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

Well, I'm playing Pokemon Shield right now and have so many other games to keep me busy, as well as job hunting!


----------



## iExist (Dec 10, 2019)

n o t h i n g   m u c h
I'm just watching YouTube and going on this forum and on New Leaf and Splatoon...
And dealing with chaotic ChristmasTM

- - - Post Merge - - -



Halima said:


> Hmmm probably the fact that I should be revising for my exams as I have my final ones in May/June. I plan on playing ACNH for the WHOLE summer ((



I will play ACNH for the whole Summer too probably... But I kinda wanna get amiibo... So I'm conflicted about getting anime merch or amiibo


----------



## Rhythrin (Dec 10, 2019)

Trying to occupy my mind with other tasks, games and events that are planned before March. 
Ughhh I'm so excited though!


----------



## Shawna (Dec 10, 2019)

Right now, I am into other games and things, so I have those things to keep my mind occupied on other things.  
But I hope I will be ready once it does come out! 

I want to play NewLeaf to warm up, but I cannot find my 3DS charger. ;-;


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 10, 2019)

focusing on work, personally! and playing PC ^-^ I quit the app every other month then pick it back up for a short while lmao. ive also been playing pokemon shield :')


----------



## chesty (Dec 10, 2019)

Playing AC new Leaf on 3ds and Mario Maker 2 on Switch, and also studying for  exams and working


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm just playing some other video games I have in the meantime. I never really go insane for upcoming games as I realize there will always be something for me to do


----------



## Shawna (Dec 10, 2019)

Well, I finally found my 3DS charger, so I am gonna play NewLeaf and maybe WildWorld to warm up and keep me distracted! ^_^
Like I said earlier, I also have other fandoms I am in, so that will help keep my mind off the wait as well.


----------



## Rymi1 (Dec 11, 2019)

I have just recently finished another year at uni and been building an art studio for myself with help from my dad, he does the majority of it due to him being a carpenter (even though it has been very hard for me emotionally recently working with him unfortunately  ), but thankfully it's almost done . I have also been doing lots of drawing (recently finished InkTober at the beginning of December lol) and drawing people as well. I also have to try and find a job because I'm low on money and need to be financially stable. All in all, I'm very much looking forward to NH coming out and I would also be able to play it in my soon to be art studio (There will be a small couch in there)


----------



## teo.jerold (Jan 11, 2020)

Personally I lost hope, I don't know if it'll be released soon or never.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 11, 2020)

I am beginning to go insane, and nothing can help me until March 20th gets here ,,-,,

Sure I am playing a lot of NL, but it's not really helping me that much XDDD


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 11, 2020)

teo.jerold said:


> Personally I lost hope, I don't know if it'll be released soon or never.



Well we have a release date, its March 20th of this year. Just over 2 months out.


----------



## Garrett (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm playing Dragon Quest XI S on my Switch and Story of Seasons Trio of Towns on my 2DS. Two meaty, long games to stop me from going nuts until March 20th.


----------



## Mokuren (Jan 12, 2020)

I have a lot to do. It's the end of the semester and I have so many exames and what not. So yeah I am pretty busy right now and can't think much about gaming.


----------



## Daveyx0 (Jan 12, 2020)

I just got back into New Leaf and I might check out City Folk for the first time (bought it 2nd hand at a convention), so I can keep myself distracted AC wise; but I wonder if it will be enough.... it is kinda hyping me up more tbh. 

Apart from that I still have some Switch games, like Link's Awakening, to keep my mind off it.


----------



## Bitty (Jan 12, 2020)

I recently restarted a new town, ironically i am in absolute love with this town, the map is sooo nice! that and other video games, SwSh has been pretty occupied along with some other classics


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 12, 2020)

Just playing ACNL helps me


----------



## Blue Triangles (Jan 12, 2020)

Super Mario Maker 2 - this game literally has unlimited replayability. It's the only game I need in the run up to Animal Crossing.


----------



## Weiland (Jan 12, 2020)

I've been playing all of the other games (GCN, WW, LGTTC, NL). I'm sure I'll drop them again as soon as NH comes out.


----------



## Corndoggy (Jan 12, 2020)

i have gotten myself invested in the harvest moons series (i honestly don't know how it took me so long to get into) and am currently playing tale of two towns as well as a new beginning, so im occupied for a while.


----------



## Rhythrin (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm just playing other games like Stardew Valley, the Sims 4 and Pok?mon Sword to occupy my mind. It's not really helping a ton, I'm still thinking about AC:NH on the daily and I'm SOOO excited!


----------



## minisam (Jan 13, 2020)

Mostly BotW and Smash Bros, focusing on school, and work.


----------



## porkpie28 (Jan 13, 2020)

I have been keeping myself busy by playing smash and Pok?mon, but I just want March to come fast


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 13, 2020)

Playing mind games with myself called: Guess the next direct... It's only adding to the insanity ₍ᐢ ›̥̥̥ ༝ ‹̥̥̥ ᐢ₎

My next direct prediction is 02.02.20.
They may give us a little some on 20th of Jan but not sure...
But I'm guess anything with a 2 in it （?౪｀ก）


----------



## Tianna (Jan 13, 2020)

Playing ACNL and SWSH haha it distracts me from overwhelming hype. :'D


----------



## Panda of Heaven (Jan 13, 2020)

Playing acnl a lot but it doesn’t help, i’m always watching news about New Horizon, theories, and stuff coming out for the game, i want the green joycons and other stuff everything is so cute 
Actually, i think i’m going insane...
I can tell by the way my mother looked at me when i scream when i saw they did joycons


----------



## Yonk Raccoon (Jan 14, 2020)

Like Jumpman, I also have a backlog of story-driven single-player games, but, like most people who are on a forum in 2020 for Animal Crossing, the series kind of raised me. Heck-- the soundtrack is what taught me Maj7 chords and eventually led me to studying as a VGM composer. So, in short, I miss living with the music almost every day and can't WAIT to know what it feels like. Also, this is the kind of game where there isn't a substitute for within another. If I can say a third main reason, designing content for other players (even if no one used them or told me they did) filled a hole in my soul that only New Leaf did. I wonder what the clothes creation looks like! The Able Sister's theme loops in my brain with such a creative, problem-solving energy.


----------



## pinkfawn (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm still working on my Pokedex in Shield, the announcement of the DLC got me excited for the games again and I wanted to finish the National Dex and get the shiny charm to go shiny hunting.

Lately I've been watching my boyfriend play Twilight Princess on the Wii U, neither of us have played it before so its pretty interesting. I really do find myself thinking a lot about New Horizons though, waiting is getting really, really hard but we're so close now. I'll probably post again this time next month with what I'm doing to pass the time then. We're also looking into buying a house so a lot of our time now is spent looking at houses. It's a little stressful but I'm hoping not to worry about it too much.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 14, 2020)

Eh, dreaming about the days were waiting for a game was the most annoying thing in my life. Seriously though, it's kinda sad that this time around I'll get an Animal Crossing title where I can't just relax with it for a couple of weeks. At least I can always occupy my mind with all the Switch games I've yet to finish.


----------



## LeAckerman (Jan 14, 2020)

I kinda stop looking at all the analysis videos about the game and sorta put the game in the back of my mind. I just waste my time by playing some Splatoon 2 and eventually I plan to get an Xbox for reasons, so that'll keep me busy for a while until release : )

But then I see some minor news about the game and suddenly time goes by so slow reee ;-;


----------



## poweradeex (Jan 15, 2020)

The memes and discussion on here and reddit.


----------



## MissShema (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm putting myself in a cryosleep till march 20th


----------



## sierra (Feb 12, 2020)

In 2019, when I heard it was coming out I was happy, not too overwhelmed. I didn’t even watch the Nintendo trailer. Now that it’s a month away I’m gnawing at the bit. I’ve watch the trailer 50 times, analysis videos everyday, brainstorming town names. I have no chill. Chill has been compromised.


----------



## sauceisis (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm dying on the inside honestly, but just reading about the information we know so far and stalking the forums and reddit has kept me going everyday. I know my fiance is getting tired of me bombarding him with animal crossing stuff haha


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm already insane so I can't go any further.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 12, 2020)

Shameless self advertising, but I like to produce music in the style of Animal Crossing.

I've been working on it since 2017, but now I'm waiting for the new songs so I can remix them.


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

i?ve honestly been playing gameplay videos on youtube; it makes me a bit more but it?s keeping me sane lol


----------



## satine (Feb 12, 2020)

Honestly? The insanity of my schedule at the moment. This is the busiest I've ever been school wise, work wise and personally in my whole life. I've actually had to use my iCalendar on my desktop to keep track of things -- and I'd never used a calendar/day planner before. It's kind of overwhelming to look at it and see pretty much every hour of my day, every day blocked off. :,) But! It does make it go by a tiiiiny bit faster! So I appreciate that. During my free time around Christmas last year, I was very very antsy about it! I couldn't stop thinking about it! So this helps a ton.


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 12, 2020)

School and other priorities.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 12, 2020)

Playing Airport Mania on my phone. >..<


----------



## band (Feb 12, 2020)

I don't get HOW y'all are so patient, I can't wait!!!! I look on YouTube every day for a new video about animal crossing, even if already know about the information they talk about LOL. I'm a huge fanatic of the game and am so excited for it, release day can't come soon enough!

My work schedule has time moving pretty quickly though, unfortunately I'll have to put on a concert 5 days after release so I can't really relax with the game until after that's over. :-(


----------



## RETSAMDET (Feb 12, 2020)

Mostly, I'm just trying to keep up with other daily concerns. I do think I'm checking for ACNH news more frequently than I should, but it's mostly in the evenings plus the occasional break during the day. Life is fairly busy, so I don't have a ton of time to dwell on the upcoming ACNH release. My preorder is in, and it will get here when it gets here.

If anything, I've become a little stuck regarding what to do next in my ACNL town (I still have some landscaping I want to do, but I can't quite figure out what approach to take), which is perhaps dampening my enthusiasm a bit. I think I'll feel better once I figure out what my next goal should be. Still, starting a new ACNL town last spring has helped tide me over until ACNH's release.

Aside from that on the games front, I built up quite the backlog during the fall (and I already had a lot of games I wanted to play before that), so I'm playing some titles across a variety of genres. This year has been really slow for me for new game purchases so far, but I'm also thinking of trying Rune Factory 4 Special at the end of February (never played the original), and then I'm excited for the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon remake in early March. Between those, existing games, real life, and various other plans (I'm trying to plan a weekend trip sometime later this month), I have enough to keep me occupied.

I do really want more news, though. I feel like we know next to nothing about these games. I also really want to know whether I can use my Amiibo cards to import my favorite villagers again.


----------



## Ghoste (Feb 13, 2020)

Sleep and Pokemon!


----------



## KeatAlex (Feb 13, 2020)

Broke my ankle, so dealing with that mostly.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 13, 2020)

I try not to think about it much. But when each little trailer comes out I spend like 3 days obsessing over it lol. But playing Pok?mon and planet zoo helps.


----------



## jeni (Feb 13, 2020)

The last few weeks went by so slowly and I was getting reaaaaally impatient, but work suddenly got hectic so now I'm gonna be working extra hours for my main job while working on art commissions in the evenings right up until the release date (conveniently, the deadline is 20th March).  It's hard to be impatient when you have no time to think about it lol but I'll probably still be quietly excited


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 13, 2020)

I’ve been coming up with island names, character names to get ready. I’m also keeping busy decorating my real room, and doing some online shopping, and watching some netflix.


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 13, 2020)

I haven't played New Leaf in a while so I'm playing that a bit. I never managed to completely decorate my house, so I am trying to do that. Other than that, I've been playing the Sims 2. I got a bit invested in Final Fantasy 14 and playing that with my husband. I also picked up Dragon Quest 11 and Altelier Lulua to play. 

Outside of gaming stuff, I am trying to knit myself more socks and find myself a real teacher job now that I have my official certification. You would think I would have more confidence in myself finding a job after my student teaching and all of my experience, but I interview poorly and my confidence has been cracked a bit.


----------

